# Shelving Ideas



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

I have a DCN and basically I just need ideas for additional shelves. I don't want to use wood for obvious reasons. I'd like to find cheap options and I just can't think of anything! My boys aren't big climbers and they don't like hammocks or anything so they spend most of their time on the ground. I just need more floor space for them. Any suggestions would be amazing!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Maybe you can use small closet shelves


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

You could get plastic paper trays and zip-tie them to the cage.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

You can buy additional shelves from Midwest.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

LilCritter said:


> You can buy additional shelves from Midwest.


I did this. I bought two additional shelves and I love it, but it might be more expensive than you wanted.

You could zip tie baskets in, too. Get baskets at the dollar store.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

LilCritter said:


> You can buy additional shelves from Midwest.


 I didn't know that. I need to get some.


----------



## DrTim (May 24, 2015)

I've just ordered a new shelf from amazon for my cage - in preparation for the arrival of the newbies next month 

Here it is - it's pretty big, and well priced.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

An idea for shelving that I started utilizing the past year came from Isamurat here on our forum. She recommended cat litter trays. I'd always been curious about it, so one day, I took all of the shelves out of my Martin's cage and replaced them with kitten-sized litter trays zip tied to the bars. I can't recommend them enough. Fill with aspen shavings and cage odor is basically gone. No fleece to fuss with.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Caged can you show a picture of your set up?


----------



## DrTim (May 24, 2015)

just curious, what is a zip-tie?

I like the sound of the small cat litter trays - do your rats not kick out the aspen and make a mess? I don't care about mess but others seem to.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, I need to get a picture soon.

Zip ties are also called cable ties. They're usually made of plastic and found in the hardware section of stores. They're just an easy way to secure things.

I don't have any issues with kicking the aspen around, but that's not to say that others won't. At the end of the day, rats are mess makers.


----------



## DrTim (May 24, 2015)

ah, okay! thanks 

you have a mildly different language across the pond. I'd never thought of using cable ties but it's a great idea. Thank you!

(i live with someone who hates mess - took enough convincing that rats don't make mess...)


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

@2ratshack I really like the idea of the plastic paper trays. I checked some out online and I think I'm going to find a cheap one to try out and see how it works!

@caged My boys aren't big climbers or jumpers though and I feel they'd need to do a lot of that with this set up. Though I agree I really want to see how your cage looks because it sounds awesome!

@drtim I checked out the reviews and there seem to be more bad than good. But when yours arrive please tell me how they worked out because they are a really good size and might be cool to consider.

@lilcritter & raindear I'd love to but I kind of wanted to try a creative route here first to see what would come of it. It's not too pricey and if all these ideas don't work out I'll definitely be buying at least one extra shelf from Midwest!


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

raindear said:


> You could zip tie baskets in, too. Get baskets at the dollar store.


I was actually going to say that's a great idea. I've done that, and it's especially great with plastic baskets because they're so easy to clean. I attach mine with those chain link clip thingies or with plain shower curtain rings. Hasn't failed me yet, and it's also great because you can do more than one of these extra levels and make a sort of shelf pyramid if you wanted.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Are you talking about those little plastic easter baskets at the dollar store? Or something else?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

DrTim said:


> just curious, what is a zip-tie?
> 
> I like the sound of the small cat litter trays - do your rats not kick out the aspen and make a mess? I don't care about mess but others seem to.


Also known as cable ties: http://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-6235-A...e=UTF8&qid=1434726593&sr=8-1&keywords=Zip+tie they are very useful.


----------



## robenbobben (May 30, 2014)

I got a couple dish organizer shelves and hung them from the ceiling by the legs. (Similar to https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=JN.uW+lR9Bb2Qo5+l6BuVI6Kg&pid=15.1&P=0 )
I just slid the leg from an old pair of jeans over the wire. You can get bigger ones similar to that, like ones used as cooling racks for baked goods maybe? Also I used to use coroplast attached with cable ties and that worked well, but I had to replace them more often than I liked.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Omg! So I was just way too excited not to share this with you all.

When I arrived at my campus today, I was sitting in my car when I heard this loud banging noise. I looked up and saw the maintenance men breaking apart this desk looking thing, or some kind of lab shelving unit I'm assuming, and just throwing the parts away. I was at a pretty far distance but I did immediately notice some kind of wire looking pieces that they were knocking out of place with the mallet. Last semester I got to know a classmate that just so happened to be the daughter of the lead maintenance man on the campus who just so happened to be the one breaking apart the pieces. So I hurried over and as I got closer I knew that these pieces would be PERFECT for additional shelves! I asked if I could take them and he said to have at it!



I'm just super excited because I was planning on heading out this weekend to check out some of everyone's ideas for shelves but now I got two knew additions for free! I just have to wait for my dad to bring out his metal cutter so we can size them up to the DCN, and then make some extra covers so my boy's little hands and feet don't slip through the big spaces. Thank you all so much for your suggestions though, I really do appreciate them and I will probably still be using some in the future! =D


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a basket from the dollar store zip tied in my cage. I can take a picture if you'd like to see it. The boys love it. c:


----------

